# Intense 6.6 rahmengrösse/körpergrösse?



## gstoned (20. April 2008)

hallo!
welche rahmengrösse bei euren 6.6 habt ihr gewählt?
und warum?
thx, stefan


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2008)

183cm hab M gewählt.....! Warum?  --->weil´s passt   

Sollte vielleicht noch dazu sagen, dass ich 1. wohl lange Beine habe und zweitens mit dem Bike freeridelastige Touren fahre...und dieses jahr hoffentlich auch mal wieder Park und Alpen  

Hoffe ich habe geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (23. April 2008)

189, ebenfalls m


----------



## TeeWorks (28. April 2008)

186 ebenfalls M 

Anmerkung, ist schon grenzwertig, wenn du das ding eher XC lastig unterwegs bist, würde ich wahrscheinlich eher zum L raten. Aber M ist halt schön wendig, und schaut besser aus 

cheers


----------



## gabarinza (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bin auch am überlegen mir ein 6.6 zu kaufen. Ich bin allerdings noch am zögern, da ich laut Größentabelle auf der Intense-HP sogar für das XL zu groß (196cm) bin.
Aber wenn ich jetzt hier lese dass manche mit knapp 190 ein m fahren sollte es ja doch passen.
Mein Einsatzgebiet wäre ebenfalls freeridelastige Touren.

Was meinen die Besitzer eines 6.6? 

Greetz..........


----------



## THBiker (5. Juni 2008)

nunja, schwer zu sagen ob XL bei dir paßt....ich vermute ja, vielleicht sogar L ...auf jeden Fall kann ich sagen dass bei 183 Größe M perfekt paßt  
mir würde der tahmen allerdings in L/XL gar nicht gefallen, was wiederum geschamcksache ist!
Wo kommst du her? Kannst du nicht mal eine Probefahrt machen!
ms-racing bietet doch Testbikes an und macht auch Deutschland-Tours!


----------



## TeeWorks (5. Juni 2008)

04-06.07 is am geißkopf in Bischofsmais von MSRacing ein Testevent - denk mal, dass man da auch 6.6 Probefahren kann?! Steht allerdings nix dran.

Ansonsten kannst auch mal beim Deutschlandvertrieb Secondhand Sportshop (Wieso heißen die eigentlich so) bei der Henriette anfragen, vllt. ham die ja nen Tipp 

cheers


----------



## gabarinza (5. Juni 2008)

Während der Woche bin ich wg. Job in Wien, am Wochenende entweder daheim in München oder auf unserer Hütte i.d. Nähe vom Schliersee.
Sollte also möglich sein mal irgendwo eins in die Finger zu bekommen. Die Idee ein 6.6 zu kaufen ist ziemlich neu, bisher hab ich mich nur im Internet informiert.

Außerdem warte ich noch auf eine Antwort von Intense selbst zu dem Thema.

THBiker ich weiß, die meisten Rahmen schaun in XL nicht so schön aus.  Das ist mir allerdings XXXegal. Brauchs nicht zum posen sondern zum fahren! 
Wenn die Performance passt kanns von mir aus Regenbogenbunt sein.


----------



## walo (5. Juni 2008)

ich würd glaub auch eher gegen l schauen. ist jedoch davon abhängig, das ich mehr aufs bergab wert lege.
wenn es ein 6.6 wird, solltest du vorab paar dinge in den aufbau/partkauf miteinplanen.
das 6.6 gibts mit verschiedenen dämpfer. von den angebotenen kann ich nur was zu fox dhx air schreiben:der ist schaisse!
zusätzlich würde ich von anfang an eine 10mm achse für den hinterbau mit einplanen.diese bring mehr steifigkeit. den der h.b flext bei sportlicher fahrweise.
je nach dem was du fürne gabel montieren willst, musst du evtl.mit dem steuersatz schauen.den manche gabeln, schlagen, bei zu niedrigen steuersätzen, am unterrohr an.wobei ich denke, das  sich dies, bei nem l rahmen, in grenzen halten wird.
sonst fällt mir grad nichtsmehr ein.
viel spass


----------



## SOX (5. Juni 2008)

Hab bei 186 cm Körpergrösse ein L gekauft. Passt gut, da ich lange Beine habe. Kannst ja bei mir im Profil schauen, wie der Rahmen in L aussieht. Das M habe ich auch probegefahren, aber da brauchst Du dann schon eine seeeeehhhhhr lange Sattelstütze und das hat mir nicht so gefallen. Mein Händler hat auch sofort zum L geraten.

Fahreigenschaften und Wendigkeit sind absolut in Ordnung.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## gabarinza (6. Juni 2008)

Danke Leute für die Tips!

Ich war gard nochmal auf der HP von Intense - einen XL gibts überhaupt nicht. Da wurd irgendwas durcheinander gebracht.

Es ist schon ein bisschen blöd mit meiner Größe. Ich fahre u.a. ein SC Nomad in L (ebenfalls kein XL erh.) und würde es mir schon ein paar cm größer wünschen. Und dabei fällt das noch groß aus. Ein RM Slayer z.B. kann ich bei meiner Größe vergessen - leider.
Ich würde mir daher wünschen daß manche Hersteller auch die Menschen > 195cm mit versorgen.

Zum Dämpfer: FOX kommt mir überhaupt nicht mehr ins Haus! Ich hab einfach keinen Bock dauernd die Teile zum Service zu schicken. Ist in meinen Augen eine Frechheit und wäre bei anderen Dingen undenkbar. Stell dir vor du kaufst dir nen Porsche und mußt den alle paar Kilometer für viele Tage zum Service abgeben.
Meine nächste Gabel wird - denk ich mal ne Wotan. Gibts in den Staaten für umgerechnet rd. 550, da werde ich mir demnächst mal eine mitnehmen.
Beim Dämpfer wäre ich mir nicht sicher - hab das Problem grad im SC. FOX (luft) soll raus und was anderes rein. Aber was? Luft? eher nicht! Stahl? aber welchen?

Viel Spaß am WOchenende euch allen beim biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (6. Juni 2008)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein bisschen blöd mit meiner Größe. Ich fahre u.a. ein SC Nomad in L (ebenfalls kein XL erh.) und würde es mir schon ein paar cm größer wünschen. Und dabei fällt das noch groß aus. Ein RM Slayer z.B. kann ich bei meiner Größe vergessen - leider.
> Ich würde mir daher wünschen daß manche Hersteller auch die Menschen > 195cm mit versorgen.



Das ist leider für viele Hersteller nur eine "Randgruppe"...ist leider so, ich denke bei den Anforderungen muss man zu eienr Custom-Schmiede!  ich pass in diesem Fall zum Glück ´voll ins Raster 
aber ich würde L mal probieren an deiner Stelle...


----------



## TeeWorks (6. Juni 2008)

VPP bestenfalls KEIN Luftdämpfer - wir ham hier grad ne forenweite VPP-Orgie hinter uns - und fast alle switchen gerade zu Roco, Evolver oder Revox 

...leider wird der Rahmen dadurch nicht leichter  - bin grad am suchen einer geeigneten Titanfeder. Wird wahrscheinlich ne Nukeproof. 
Gewichtsvergleich DHX Air 5.0 vs. Roco Worldcup Stahl: 440g vs. 880g 

aber halt vom dämpfungsverhalten fast schon zwei welten!


----------



## gabarinza (8. Juni 2008)

Danke TeeWorks, genau die gleiche Ansicht hab ich auch.

Das SC ist seit längerem mein ersten Fully und ich bin von der Luft-Geschichte - außer vom Gewicht überhaupt nicht angetan. 
Mein letztes Fully war ein Nicolai Lambda zu meiner aktiven DH Zeit, was fast 10 Jahre her ist.
Ich bekomm einfach die Einstellung fürs Gewicht nicht hin. Kaum is der Rucksack mal voller und die Trinkblase ganz gefüllt, wird das bike schon wieder zu einer Gummikuh.

Mein Problem ist daß mir selber die Erfahrung zwecks Stahlfederdämpfer über die letzten Jahre fehlt. Wer baut anständige? Im Endeffekt bleibt - wenn man Fox aussen vor lässt nur Rockshox, Mz und Manitou, oder?

OT: Von Nukeproof hatte ich vor laaaaaanger Zeit mal Titannaben. Gott waren die schwabbelig. Reden wir von der gleichen Firma?

Wie hoch ist i. e. das Einsparpotenzial mit einer Titanfeder?


----------



## walo (8. Juni 2008)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist i. e. das Einsparpotenzial mit einer Titanfeder?


eben, das ist die frage.
glaub sehr viel mehr als 150 gr holste da nicht raus.
für mich ist es das geld nicht wert.pump die kohle lieber an anderer stelle rein.......
gruss


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (7. Juli 2008)

Bin 177 und hab ein SMALL. Ist zwar eher auf der kleineren Seite,
aber da ich es hauptsächlich abwärts benutze, ist es ideal. 
Zwischen S und M gibt es 2 Unterschiede:
Oberrohr ist beim M um 2 cm länger, dafür ist aber auch das Sattelrohr um 6 cm höher...und das war mir etwas zu hoch


----------

